# I've recused a baby rabbit



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Hi just after a bit of help i've taken in a baby bunny i have no idea how old she is but shes eaten some feed and veg and i managed to get a few drops of milk in her.. she was half the size of her brothers and sisters and shes lost a fair bit of hair on her head  any ideas why shes lost her hair? and how old she might be?



















Shes a beautiful little thing and we've named her Fudge well our 3 year old did hehe


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

gorgous little bunny, actually has the same name as my old rabbit that actually lived in the hutch that you bought off me :thumbup: lol 

the patch of missing hair could be many different possibilities e.g. parasite, over grooming from sibblings or mum, old injury scarred over. 

age is difficult, have you checked to see if "he" has testicles or nibbles as either of these are diffucult to find up until the age of around 12 weeks so may be worth looking down there lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Where did you get her from? What milk have you given her?

She doesnt look very old, i wouldnt say shes more than 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

How strange is that Zoe!! No havent had a look downstairs yet will try and take a look hehe!!



crofty said:


> Where did you get her from? What milk have you given her?
> 
> She doesnt look very old, i wouldnt say shes more than 4-5 weeks.


A friend of mine noticed it being left out of the litter and being bullied so asked if i would take it on. Im giving her kitten milk which i bought from the vet today.

She keeps having little naps then has a good nibble then has a nap again lol i've just tried with some more milk but she wasnt interested


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

What breed are mum and dad? I ask as she looks like she has curly fur sort of? and if she is what im thinking then she could be a curly rex, they moult completely bald.

The best milk is an animal substitute or goats milk, not cows milk.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

frags said:


> What breed are mum and dad? I ask as she looks like she has curly fur sort of? and if she is what im thinking then she could be a curly rex, they moult completely bald.
> 
> The best milk is an animal substitute or goats milk, not cows milk.


Shes not on cows milk i've bought her kit milk from the vet and mum is a rex dad is a rex X lop. Yes her fur is slightly curly but none of the others are like that?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

she looks like she could get quiet big with ears that size. 

I would think the bald patch is more likely to be bullying or rubbing if the others are all fine. 

If she is 4 weeks, they can happily live off dried food. Be very careful feeding milk as it can really upset their tummies if its different to mums milk. Also if it goes in to her lungs by accident it can cause fatal respiratory problems, snuffles, pneumonia etc. 

Do not give her any veg til she is at least 12 weeks, this will cause serious bloating in a rabbit so young and can kill. 

was she kept inside before u got her? if not make sure shes in an unheated room, the temp change alone could be fatal. Her hair does look curly, if shes got too hot maybe shes started to shed.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

If i remember, the curly hair gene is recessive and often other rabbits pick on the odd one out which can lead to being weaker, under fed.

Velveteen Rex Rabbits

The breed was named after the rex gene which has caused the rabbit's whiskers and eyebrows to be curly. While the coat is generally too short to show curling, some longer areas such as behind the head may be crimped. The rex gene also occurs in cats. It seems to make the hairs thin, sparse and curly. While the cat breeders still persist with near bald animals, the rex rabbit breeders have thickened up the coat enormously and this is a classic example of intelligent breeding (i.e. use of modifier genes).

If this is the case im sure the coats/skins fine, it doesnt look sore at all.

you are very lucky to have her, fingers crossed she is ok over the next couple of weeks.

If you are not 100% sure u want her, we can all help finding her a new home.

Also as special as she is, i would advise not to breed from her there are so many unwanted rabbit in rescues its unbelievable. and x breeds can carry genetic defects which may take years to show up, like teeth problems and eyes.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

She was living outside but shes in with me now but the hair loss was the reason we decided to take her out and the fact that she is so small. She has only be taking licks of the milk off my finger. 

Thanks for the advise its all very much welcomed


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> If i remember, the curly hair gene is recessive and often other rabbits pick on the odd one out which can lead to being weaker, under fed.
> 
> Velveteen Rex Rabbits
> 
> ...


Bless her she does have curly whiskers too!! we shall be keeping her i dont think i could part with her now lol and i think she maybe a boy.

Thank you for your help :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww shes very sweet, god luck with her,x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Well if she has got rex in her and has wavy fur then her balding is normal  seen it a few times  Ive seen a pic of 1 wavey kit that has only the fur around the whiskers area and bald everywhere else, looked funny but cute.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ive never seen whiskers like that before now i look more closely at the pic, how funny! shes adorable, good luck with her


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry it was a lion head with the balding gene i had seen but its mainly in rex, heres a pic of the lionhead its down the right hand side. Teddytassens Biran - Teddytassens Kaningård


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Oh my word!! thats cute and funny all at the same time!! :lol:


----------



## cullamubba (Apr 2, 2010)

It could be mites or simlar, but it could also be stress. I'd be more inclined to say mites though as they normally pull their fur out with their teeth if it's stress which is obviously not possible on their head!

I reckon she could be around 4 months old. Shes definalty still very young.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

frags said:


> Sorry it was a lion head with the balding gene i had seen but its mainly in rex, heres a pic of the lionhead its down the right hand side. Teddytassens Biran - Teddytassens Kaningård


poor rabbit


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

cullamubba said:


> It could be mites or simlar, but it could also be stress. I'd be more inclined to say mites though as they normally pull their fur out with their teeth if it's stress which is obviously not possible on their head!
> 
> I reckon she could be around 4 months old. Shes definalty still very young.


Wouldnt all 5 babies have mites if it was mites?


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Lost all the hair on her back now!! only the sides to go!!

I know in that link it showed the hair growing back but will she bald again and keep balding? Thanks


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Lost all the hair on her back now!! only the sides to go!!
> 
> I know in that link it showed the hair growing back but will she bald again and keep balding? Thanks


I dont know sorry, i bet she looks sweet tho  take us a piccie and il show some fellow breeders who can answer x


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

frags said:


> I dont know sorry, i bet she looks sweet tho  take us a piccie and il show some fellow breeders who can answer x


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i really dont think this is mites or anything wrong with her, just a very unusual genetic coat. I have know idea if she will remain bald or grow though a new coat. it might be worth a email/call to someone who breeds curly rexs. just to see if theres anything extra you should be doing. I know normal rexs have high maintenance coats that need lots of grooming.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> i really dont think this is mites or anything wrong with her, just a very unusual genetic coat. I have know idea if she will remain bald or grow though a new coat. it might be worth a email/call to someone who breeds curly rexs. just to see if theres anything extra you should be doing. I know normal rexs have high maintenance coats that need lots of grooming.


Ok thank you :thumbup:


----------

